# 2055? Is there such a thing?



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I recently ordered some tubing to use with a dankung I ordered. It reads that it is 2055. I have seen a ton of advertized 2550 but not this 2055. I ordered it as it seemed to be a thicker walled rubber thus able to shoot a heavier projectile. Is it possible that this was some sort of misprint? I included a photo of the packaging in case anyone is familiar with it. The description clearly says 2055 but it is the only one i have seen. Any info about it would be appreciated. Any positives and negatives on 2055 vs. 1850, 1742(etc) would be cool also. I know there must be some mistakes in this post but try and forgive a noob : ). Thanks


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Ive seen 2055 on a Chinese website but have no experience with it. I use 1742 exclusively which i get direct from Dankung Sports.

Incidentally i noticed on another post by you that you ordered a Scorpion. Beware there are knockoffs of the true Dankung slingshots that are made with zinc in them although they advertise them as stainless steel. Many of the zinc ones have broken resulting in injuries to the users. If you bought direct from Dankung Sports you will be fine theres are real Stainless Steel.

Welcome to the forum by the way..


----------



## libel (Jul 1, 2013)

The 2055 i've used was not very fast. Dual 1742 setups were better.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks guys. Reset, how do I know if it is made of zinc if I bought it on amazon? (The scorpion that is)


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Thanks guys. Reset, how do I know if it is made of zinc if I bought it on amazon? (The scorpion that is)


Im pretty certain a magnet wont stick with the high zinc content. Also ive read you can tell by the finish. It will likely have a plating on it rather than just a polished finish.

My recommendation is you do lots of reading on this forum and you will find pretty much everything you need to know. Ive not been on here long myself but i think ive read every thread from the start as far back as i could go before i spent too much money.

Hopefully others with more experience with Chinese slingers could jump in here. Keep an eye on this thread im sure others will speak up before the days over.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

SmilingFury said:


> Thanks guys. Reset, how do I know if it is made of zinc if I bought it on amazon? (The scorpion that is)


Have to say, majority 'dankung' at ebay and Amazon are zinc knockoffs.

Amazon now has been a platform where many vendors rather than Amazon itself are selling their own things as those at Ebay.

Hope this link helps

http://www.dankung.com/emart/b-classspecialplease-no-dangerous-zinc-alloy-slingshot-ezp-17.html


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Thanks guys , i went to dankung and picked out an axe hunter that seemed to have what i am looking for as well as some tubing. I guess a few euros arent too bad of a price to pay on the knockoff. Live and learn. At least now i can take a hammer to the scorpion and see for sure...lol


----------

